# Stronger than the rest?



## GyspyDandA (Jun 21, 2017)

When you wake up and she says I don't know ? And I don't think so? 
I know what to do...?????


----------



## Tude (Jun 21, 2017)

Well Morning to you all as well and ... I don't know as well.  I have off today till next Tuesday with a PA trip this weekend so I'm just relaxing, but meeting a couple of local kids later as I have the one kid's guitars in my living room. Technically homeless but trying to help him out. And that's what I do - I'm a couch/helper.

oh and moving this to general banter forum as you people already have a post in introduction


----------



## A New Name (Jun 21, 2017)

What?..


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 21, 2017)

Uhm...did i miss something?


----------



## creature (Jun 21, 2017)

make coffee.


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 21, 2017)

This post is gonna bother me lol.... I need to know! What dide that mean?


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jun 21, 2017)

creature said:


> make coffee.


Or chocolate cake...


----------



## GyspyDandA (Jun 22, 2017)

Sorry she's just out sorts I fight her sickness she's bi polar . We lost A $400 dollar backpack for fire ffighting over this fight. We had I was just venting .

Action figures have bad days to..my heart is not plastic .


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 22, 2017)

Dude youre not making any sense...


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh, man. That sucks. Sorry about the backpack; good thing it's replaceable.

Dealing with bi-polar is hard for those of us without it. Hopefully, you guys can work out some kind of system where she can either tell you she's starting to swing, or when you notice it, you can tell her she's swinging and she won't get mad at you for noticing.

Fortunately, I can read your post. I have a phone with dyslexia, too!


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jun 22, 2017)

Sirius said:


> Dude youre not making any sense...


Summary translation -

They got in a fight.
She's bi-polar
A really expensive back pack got burned up in the fire while they were fighting.
He needed to vent to someone.
His phone has auto-correct dyslexia


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 22, 2017)

Appreciate it! Lol sorry ive been in a shitty mood lately im gonna stop taking it out on everyone


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jun 22, 2017)

No biggie. It didn't make sense at first either, but I have sent many a fucked up text to people or on chat due to my phone and phat phinger phuck ups.


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 22, 2017)

Lol touche sir


----------

